# Nature's Best Photography Gallery of 2011 winners



## BobSanderson (Mar 14, 2012)

I came across this gallery of the 2011 winners of the Windland Smith Rice International Awards and thought many would enjoy it. The winners will be on display at the Smithsonian’s National Museum of Natural History beginning March 30.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/winners-of-the-natures-best-photography-competition/2012/03/13/gIQAWhGyBS_gallery.html?hpid=z9#photo=1


----------



## BobSanderson (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is the link to the magazine site. There are some interesting ways to get involved and some contests to enter,

http://www.naturesbestphotography.com/gallery_wsr_2011.php/


----------



## AnselA (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks - great images.


----------



## westr70 (May 5, 2012)

Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## serendipidy (May 13, 2012)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing. I loved watching Peter Lik on TV's TWC "From the Edge".


----------



## Vossie (May 13, 2012)

Indeed, contains some great pics. Nature is always an inspiration!


----------

